# Unknown device ACPI\AWY0001



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have an unkown device ACPI\AWY0001 and have been searching for drivers and cant seem to find anything. Can anyone please assist?

Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-SLI 1.XX
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2N SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0401 11/27/2007

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

installing the "AwayMode" driver should fix that.
Check your board manufacturer's website for the driver, unless your machine is a branded OEM model in which case you must only use drivers from the PC maker's website.


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Ive searched Asus website a fewtimes but have had no luck finding this driver.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is your Mobo from an OEM unit or a retail version?


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Its a retail version. Im not sure if this is correct but I may have read its not compatible with Windows 7 64 bit? I upgraded a couple months back not sure if that is the problem?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

From the Asus site try the Vista-64 drivers.

The driver is under Utilities.

ACPI driver for ATK 0110


----------



## mohr (Jul 9, 2012)

I have had the same problem with ACPI/0001. I have downloaded AmiAway file and I have recovered my XP. 
By the way tanks PIP22 for your cooperation.
Cheers


----------



## ruin2it3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect the dead but isn't this also part of the nVidia nforce driver package?

Might be an updated version in it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Closed


----------

